# accucraft live steam Big Boy



## Swanee (May 5, 2013)

Has anyone taken delivery of one of the new Big Boys and if so what has been their experience with it? I heard that the first batch was "in and gone" but I have seen no mention of anything on line.


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

The first ones are only due into the UK next week so they can have *only* just arrived in the 'States. Looking forward to hearing how they run.... 

Hugh.


----------



## waynesal46 (Dec 29, 2012)

I got one over a month ago 
Wayne Colleran


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By waynesal46 on 07 Jun 2013 04:56 AM 
I got one over a month ago 
Wayne Colleran 

Where are the pics and video.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

You can see the 1st pre-production model running in both of these videos(e.g. second video around 8:24 you can see both Aster and Accucraft together). Currently we have it in the TRS shop for some work(blockage of lower portion on the slide glass and jet blockage):


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,I have seen that one. I mean one of the Big Boy's that have been delivered to customers.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Swanee on 06 Jun 2013 08:32 PM 
Has anyone taken delivery of one of the new Big Boys and if so what has been their experience with it? I heard that the first batch was "in and gone" but I have seen no mention of anything on line. 

Yes the batch of the first 10 were presold so none were available. As to seeing them, some have not even run them yet. The performance is equal to the 2nd production of the Cab Fowards


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks like a batch was quite well advanced in April: 











From the Accucraft (UK) newsletter.... 

Hugh


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Hugh Napier on 13 Jun 2013 10:42 AM 
It looks like a batch was quite well advanced in April: 











From the Accucraft (UK) newsletter.... 

Hugh Looks like a handsome investment sitting on that table.


----------



## Swanee (May 5, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that responded. I was hoping for some additional operational feedback before I ordered one as I've had some issues with two other accucraft locos that I bought. At any rate, I went ahead and ordered one, received the wrong color locomotive, damaged, sent it back and am waiting now for the next batch to arrive.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Swanee on 28 Jun 2013 12:16 PM 
Thanks to everyone that responded. I was hoping for some additional operational feedback before I ordered one as I've had some issues with two other accucraft locos that I bought. At any rate, I went ahead and ordered one, received the wrong color locomotive, damaged, sent it back and am waiting now for the next batch to arrive. 
What color was it?


----------



## Swanee (May 5, 2013)

Hard to tell, exactly because I only uncovered part of it, but it was not the silver edition, which I ordered.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

So it was the charcoal grey smoke box vs. silver smoke box, thanks (I thought the first round would have been the silver batch)


----------

